# Should you disinfect a new incubator?



## Chickerchick (Feb 18, 2016)

My 10 egg incubator arrived today! Should I disinfect before putting my eggs in or should it be fine? If so, what is the best way to do this without incubator disinfectant? Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never did. 

Once you're done using it clean it with a weak bleach/water solution and let it air dry.


----------



## Chickerchick (Feb 18, 2016)

Ah I thought so. Thanks very much!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I would at least wipe it out to get factory dust and other things left behind during the manufacturing process.It should be germ free,tho.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nothing like dish detergent for giving it a clean. Sponge it on, and rinse it off. Be careful of the electronics.


----------

